# Does anyone have a good recommendation on a site to get an AI?



## basstoven (Aug 24, 2019)

Been struggling to find a good legit source for an AI.. can anyone shoot me a link for a site you use?

Thanks!


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2019)

Lets see, 2 gear posts and now one on sourcing an AI?

To answer your question, yes I do have one and it's dead on. Are you getting that information out of me? Oh hell no!

Stop looking to be spoonfeed and stop looking for the shortcuts.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2019)

basstoven said:


> Been struggling to find a good legit source for an AI.. can anyone shoot me a link for a site you use?
> 
> Thanks!



tons of research chemical companies out there.  Or order from All day chemist if you want actual rx ai


----------



## basstoven (Aug 27, 2019)

you have a warning.......This will not happen again


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2019)

basstoven said:


> why do you have to be a faggot snake?
> 
> im googleing and looking for answers and finding stuff but I wanted to get a personal opinion from some experienced people before buying, not looking to be "spoonfed" answers. thats what these forums are for! getting personal input and sharing knowledge.
> 
> If you dont have an answer you want to share why dont you just keep your stupid ****ing comments to yourself and not participate in the forum?


someone ban this pussy. 

Hope you grow a nice pair of tits bitch.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> someone ban this pussy.
> 
> Hope you grow a nice pair of tits bitch.



hes on timeout


----------

